# Mojo Dove



## Burly1

How about it guys. I'd really like to hear of your experience with this decoy as I am considering one, or a pair for the upcoming season. In my neck of the woods, our season is usually quite short, and I'd like to make the most of it! Burl


----------



## wtrfwlr

WORKS GREAT!!!! It keeps the attention of the birds off you and on the dove. Highly recommend it!


----------



## Springer

Burl, they have some in the bargin cave in cableas in EGF. I think they are $33. but don't come with any batteries. They had like six a few weeks ago. I was waiting for them to mark them down a bit more. If you want I could check and see if they are still there. I was going to go over there tomorow.
Kevin.


----------



## Burly1

Thanks for the offer Springer. Unfortunately, I just read this, and you're probably there already. Thanks anyway, Burl


----------



## Springer

Burl I didn't make it over there today. My wife had the day off so She didn't think I needed to go over there. I have to return something so I will go over there tomorrow. I'll let you know.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I've heard they really work from someone I know.

I don't know what the dove numbers are like in your area burl, but if you find a good dove area you shouldn't have a problem getting doves into range....it's the hitting them part.


----------



## Burly1

I usually try to get under the flight pattern from roost to food or water. We don't get the huge numbers, except in the flowers, where you can't hunt. But last year it seemed like I was always 100 yards off, one way or the other, and a few stationary dekes just wouldn't move 'em over. Time to try something new. Burl


----------



## Springer

Cabela's has two left. $33. In their bargin cave give them a call they would ship them out I'm sure. If you are in Fargo I could pick one up and meet you if you really want one. I'm down there quit a bit.
Their # is 218-773-0282.

Just let me know. Kevin.


----------



## Van Wey

The last time I checked Cabelas had a new policy where they wouldnt ship out Bargain Cave items anymore!! Not sure if that is still in affect but it never hurts to ask!!


----------



## Burly1

Thanks for the comments and help guys. I have a birthday coming up soon, and the family has been put on notice! Burl


----------



## dlip

I heard from my neighbor that they usually didn't have any added luck. But that's coming from a guy where EVERYBODY in his party limits out.


----------



## FrozenHusker

Nice little unit. I took it out this weekend for some tests while drinking beer and oggling women on the river here. Our season opens up the 1st of Sept. 
Really "turns" the birds. I would say that 80% flew over the decoy within range. There were 7 of us standing out in the open 30 yards from the decoy, and at least 15 birds landed.


----------



## greenheadhunter

they work awesome we hunt with three or for of them and that nore the marrier


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr

Worked really well with some friends of mine.


----------



## tgoldade

I have to agree, they work fantastic. Definately pull in the birds better than just stationary decoys alone.


----------



## ripping the teal

The dove mojo really lures em in, like tgoldage said. They figure the average hunter uses 7 shells per bird. But the mojo dove should also help conserve a few shells. We got 114 this year. It was a blast. Hunted a lot of wheat fields. Just got done making our 2nd dove hunting moving. FOR THE LOVE OF DOVE. MEAT MARKET STYLE.


----------



## theduckrancher

Yah they work here are some pictures of the mojo in action!!!!










Dove turning in!!









Dove DEAD!!!!


----------



## Gohon

Anyone wanting to get ready for next year and save a little money to boot should head for their nearest WalMart. Saw the Mojo Doves on clearance today for $25.00.


----------



## theduckrancher

theduckrancher said:


> Yah they work here are some pictures of the mojo in action!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dove turning in!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dove DEAD!!!!


----------

